

The smart way to connect with nature - dmjio
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gynapse/planty-the-smart-way-to-connect-with-nature?ref=video

======
d-equivalence
I would say this would be the "smart way" to "disconnect from nature".

My idea of connecting with Nature is with your senses and your body, not by
tapping into some mobile app to water a wifi plant pot. When you reduce your
transaction with a living thing to just notifications and tapping glass, you
effectively disconnect yourself from it and all the positive benefits it can
give you.

It ends up as something virtual, like your servers, that push annoying
notifications on your phone, instead of a living reality that you need to know
how to take care and nurture it by your own hands.

I'm not against automation in agriculture. I love geeking out with hydroponics
and arduino as the next person. But mass-production farms and having a plant
on your desk are two different realities.

------
normloman
Not as feature-rich, but way cheaper:

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Self-watering-recycled-
plant...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Self-watering-recycled-plant-pot-
for-growing-herbs/)

